

Ask HN: What tool do you use to manage your small side projects? - finspin

I&#x27;d like to hear what people on HN use for bug &#x2F; requirement tracking etc. I&#x27;m currently writing everything down in a plain text file because project management tools seem to be an overkill for small projects.
======
murtza
I use Trello, which makes it simple to set up and track todo lists. It's free
and made by Fog Creek Software.

[http://trello.com/](http://trello.com/)

------
tommmmmm
I've been using fogbugz. It's free for teams of 1 or 2, and it's a full-
featured bug tracker that doesn't feel too heavy for one-off projects.

[http://www.fogcreek.com/fogbugz/](http://www.fogcreek.com/fogbugz/)

------
jlengrand
Bitbucket for closed source projects, and github for open source ones. They
both have issue tracking. What´s wrong with them?

I love the bitbucket issue tracking, because my users can actually add bugs
even though the project is closed source.

